# Best Pre-emergent?



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

I'm debating what pre-emergent to use this spring. I've never used a preemergent but after a successfull overseed of TTTF last fall I'm determined to keep the yard looking respectable. Here is what I know or at least have read about the subject. I have 3 options:

Halts [pendimethalin] - easy to get here but the most expensive of my 3 options. Apparently can stain everything it touches orange and is pretty hard on grass roots.

Dimension [dithiopyr] - Supposed to be a good all around product and last longer than Halts. Does not stain and can actually kill crabgrass even after it's germinated. 

Barricade [prodiamine] - longest lasting of all the pre-m's 5-6 months. Timing is more important when applying this product. Short window. Does not stain like halts.

I think I've ruled out Halts and can't really decide between Dimension and Barricade. Both sound like they work well with barricade lasting the longest. I kind of like the thought of Dimension working on small early germinated crabgrass.

What do you guys use and why do you choose it over the other?


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

No thoughts on this? I thought it would provoked some debate..................


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Only a few may have some knowledge of the chemicals you mentioned. 
If you do get more replys, keep in mind that there are certain grass's that do not do well with certain herbicides. I am not familiar with the chemicals you mentioned as I do not see them named in my "Lawn Care" book. I might be able to help just a little if you tell me what TTTF is. Is it a fescue? I am having my yard re-sodded with fescue by a landscaper and he gave me a list of applications to keep the fescue looking good.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

rjordan393 said:


> Only a few may have some knowledge of the chemicals you mentioned.
> If you do get more replys, keep in mind that there are certain grass's that do not do well with certain herbicides. I am not familiar with the chemicals you mentioned as I do not see them named in my "Lawn Care" book. I might be able to help just a little if you tell me what TTTF is. Is it a fescue? I am having my yard re-sodded with fescue by a landscaper and he gave me a list of applications to keep the fescue looking good.


I'm certainly no expert either. I know some on here seem to know quite a bit about herbicide application. TTTF = Tall Turf-Type Fescue. It's a hardygrass thats more durable and drought tolerant then KB (Kentucky Bluegrass).

The chemicals I mentioned are the 3 most common pre-emergents used to prevent the growth of crabgrass and other lawn weeds. From my understanding they are all safe to use on TTTF and other cool season grasses as long as they are used at the recommended rates. I know a lot of lawn care people have their favorites and I'm just curious as to why they chose the products they do.


----------

